# Who knows Appaloosas?



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I can try and answer it. My old mare was an appy/shetland cross and my current gelding is an appy/shetland/qh cross. lol.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

well i have 2 appy for the last 11 years what are you wanting to know i maybe able to help you out?


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

I want to know what you think of this soon to be three year old filly. These are horrible pictures for conformation purposes, I know. I had to have someone hold her who doesn't know a lot about horses or how to handle them.
Her registered name is Foxy Bluesky Dreamer out of Native Dreamer and Sheza Foxy Miracle. I didn't notice this part until after I was already home from the auction, but her sire is a champion, and her grandsire is none other than Dreamfinder himself. Her dam isn't all that special in the breeding department, though she is a downright beautiful girl, she was also at the auction. The dam's sire has a couple of good names on his pedigree, but not too much. Nug Bar, Three Bars, and Music Mount. There are others, but they're further back. 
This filly is currently about 15hh I'd say, possibly a bit more. I am horrible with judging height and we haven't taken the stick to her yet, but both her sire and dam are 16hh, so I'm pretty sure that's where she's going to top out.


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

well.. i knew the best appaloosa in the world but... I don't know much about them but i have got to tell you that appy is a little ugly hehe sorry just my opinion


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

dedebird said:


> well.. i knew the best appalousa in the worl but... idk much about them but i got to tell you that appy is a little ugly hehe srry just my opinion


Erm, that's kinda rude. And I have to say, I disagree. I think she's quite cute. I'm afraid I really don't know too much about full appys though. Sorry :]


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

You really don't have to know Appys specifically to determine a their conformation. 

Overall, I like her. I like her head and her eye. I like the way her neck ties into her chest and her overall balance. I think her shoulder is a little straighter then I would like and she is a little sickle hocked. She is going through a growing spurt as seem by her downhill appearance. She could be a little deeper in her chest but that may come. She looks a little over at the knee but it could be the way she was set up. I like her short back.

She is a horse I might have looked at if she came through an auction I was at. Good luck with her.


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you for your honesty, but that was rude. You could have just said you didn't like her without calling her ugly, it wasn't necessary.
As for everyone else, thank you for opinions and observations, they are very much appreciated.
She looks awkward right now due to her age and still growing, but I saw her mother at the auction as well and she was built very nicely. I'm thinking she's going to grow and fill out to look just like her mom, and I really hope she does.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

She has some tall ones in her pedigree. I think you are correct, and she will grow a bit more. I think she'll fill out more, too. Sometimes it takes a while.

I like her, and I have been around apps all my life. Trust me when I say I've seen ugly, and your girl is not ugly. I would really love to see some pics of her cleaned up. I hope you enjoy her.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I think you've got a very fine looking little filly...she is decently put together conformation wise, and I would probably gear her for english, or potentially some western events...

The things I don't care for, are her shoulder (a bit straight), she has higher hock set than I prefer, and her neck is a bit on the short and thick side. Otherwise, there is really nothing I see that is "Glaring" about her...she should make a nice little pleasure riding, or even performance horse (maybe not 'top level', but she certainly could perform)


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

dedebird said:


> well.. i knew the best appalousa in the worl but... idk much about them but i got to tell you that appy is a little ugly hehe srry just my opinion


Perhaps the best appaloosa in the world would prefer you to spell correctly? 

I think she's a doll, although her eye looks a little wild/ uneasy for me. The pic of her being led looks as though she's relaxed enough, though. Good luck!


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Im sure by caller her ugly, they were reffering to her coloring. I have 4 appaloosas and if they seen my 2 year old... they would know ugly. But the thing is... YOUR NOT RIDING COLOR. Which I like her coloring. Putting color to the side... and looking at build. I agree with whats been said. She is a little straight in the shoulder.. but nothing that will cause problems. She looks a little under weight... but coming from an auction its understandle. And she will get bigger. Typically apps grow till they are 7. My gelding finally quit growing last year... and he was 8. I think you will be very happy with her. Good luck.


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

She is a beautiful little Appy. I'm not very good at determining confirmation, but I especially love the straight profile of her face. And she has a mane and tail to boot--so many appys are whispy in the hair department.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

i don't really know appaloosas, but i can tell you she's very cute. and i do like her colouring =)


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you everyone. Right now our biggest problem is getting her to settle down. She's very anxious and nervous. We think she was never separated from her mom until being put in the auction, and now is lost without her. We have a buddy in with her, but today it just didn't seem to help much. She was a calm little angel yesterday, but not today. They are going to keep a watchful eye on her at the boarding place.


----------



## BritishReiner (Feb 12, 2010)

I have an appaloosa filly and as it turns out your filly and mine are sort of from the same family  Dream Finder


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

She probably just needs some time to get over her separation anxiety. To make it easier on her, you can spend some time grooming her, and give her something to do. Busy horses don't have time to miss their herdmates. Just don't expexct her work ethic to be very good yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barbie Girl (May 24, 2010)

I think she is very pretty!! I love appys, my best friend has a black & white leopard frosted gelding. Her coloring is unique and I like it


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

I like her. I think She will grow into herself pretty nicely. 

Her sire, Native Dreamer, has an ROM in Suitability for Dressage, as well as points in Halter Stallions and Hunter in Hand. Native Dreamer's dam, Jimas Princess, was a Thoroughbred, so that might account for some of the legginess you see in your filly. here is that TB pedigree-- 
Jimas Princess Horse Pedigree 

The slight hip-high build and slight sickle hocks seen in your filly might stay-- from the photo I found of her sire, he has just a touch of those traits as well-- although I don't know what age he was when this photo was taken.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Based on the photo, it was taken in 1999 which would make him ~6 years old.


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

I absolutely love her, she's gorgeous! Am I just seeing things in those pictures? It looks like there is a piece of paper on her rump and I just can't make out what it is. haha


----------



## Fluffy Pony (May 2, 2010)

Only thing I can really see that is not so confo friendly is she has sorta long pastures... but it might just be me.

Over all she is very cute! Good color on her too!


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I love her color, in fact, color wise she looks almost a dead ringer for a filly I had as a kid. 
conformation wise, I am not a good judge. She does look like she is in that leggy, not quite grown into her body age.
Hope she works out wonderfuly for you!
Rhonda


----------



## Jhinnua (May 26, 2010)

I agree with the people who already stated the conformation faults. She looks like she'll grow into herself well and be a really nice mare when she's all grown up.

For the anxiety, definitely spend a lot of time with her. Don't coddle her of course, but definitely work her in a round pen or on a lungeline, get her mind going and brush her down... basically take care of her. Earn her trust and she'll settle down quickly.

When I first got my gelding it took him a long while to calm down after being separated from his sister whom he'd spend the past 12 years of his life in a pasture with. He lost weight because of the stress, but he was also in a way-too-tiny area with other horses and they were pushing him around. I'd suggest giving her extra hay, and maybe some beat pulp or such to get her weight up a little over what it should be. Appaloosa's are typically easy keepers though so when she calms down she'll need less food, or more work.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

she s a very nice mare shes at that duckling stage she should grow in to her body and be a nice mare my 9 year old was that way tell he was about four and almost five and as was stated before appy tend to grow alittle longer then most he finally stopped at 15.3 pushing 16 hands thank heavens but he grew out the duckling stage and his body is proportioned to his legs and head now .. by the way her coloring is beautiful i love that shes got just a few spots it makes the rest her color pop


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

Here are a couple more pictures. They're not the best due to the roundpen panels, but they're a bit clearer than the other ones. I like the first one a lot.


























She has been doing so much better for me lately. Her stress level has gone down and she's actually able to be stalled now. I don't think she was ever in a stall before, but now she's settled down enough to stay in one overnight.
At first we put her in an outdoor paddock with a buddy, but it was only for a couple of days and then the buddy was taken away. She was a little antsy, but settled right down.
In the meantime we taught her how to lunge, which literally took us about 12 minutes. She was doing everything we asked and improving on it with every session.
Lera is actually a very loving filly, and despite not being handled much she tolerates most things very well. She is not head shy at all, even with the hose. In fact she likes to take the end of the hose and drink out of it, which is amazingly cute.
I think she'll be easy to start and train.

Question though, is her sire gray or a few spot, or both? I'm having her color tested for the bay gene, and I was wondering if I should test for gray as well.

Those pieces of paper were auction numbers that were temporarily stuck to her butt. 
And as a note, I have decided to name her Valera or Lera for short.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

Her sire was grey, and had an Appaloosa pattern. He could not have been a fewspot, because his dam was not an Appaloosa but a TB, so no way for her to give him an LP gene to make him LPLP as fewspots are. She was ther source of his grey gene.

Your filly looks more like she has LP roaning than grey-gene greying, however if she is a really sloooow grey-er it could still be hard to tell the difference (or there could be both I suppose.) If you don't mind spending the extra to test for grey, it would solve any speculation one way or the other. I myself would test because I am horridly curious.

Are you testing for both A and E?


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

She has no gray around her eyes or nose, and no obvious signs of graying just yet, but I think I will just get her tested to be sure.
How did you find that picture of her sire? I've been trying to find him everywhere.

I don't see much point in testing for E, but I might. I am getting my stud color tested as well, so I may just go all out on them both.

Another question. The trainer at my boarding barn is supposed to be knowledgeable in the breeding department when it comes to color, but it seems like every time I talk to her she says something that I know isn't genetically possible.
My stallion is a grullo roan, and she wants to breed to him if he is homozygous blue roan. Which I guess would be EE RR. His sire was a blue roan and his dam was a dun, so I told her it isn't possible for him to be homozygous for the roan gene. She still said it was, even with only one parent. Am I wrong here?


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

You're correct. Do you know for SURE though that the sire didnt also have roan?

I like the appy filly, and love her color


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

If you are talking about my stallion, his sire was a blue roan, and no his dam wasn't a roan either.
As for the filly, I don't think he was a roan, but it's hard to tell with him being gray.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

She is GORGEOUS. I would take her in a heartbeat. The others have pretty much covered it in the conformation and color department, just wanted to say how absolutely stunning she is!


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you! It is very much appreciated.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

I googled his registered name and it came up on a cached page-- the page is no longer up, but apparently the URL for the JPEG is still good-- nab it while you can as I don't know how long it will last. It was a page for "reference sires"-- apparently someone had a horse sired by him a few years back and put his pic up, but they have since updated the page and taken the photo off.


----------



## OhSoAppy (Jun 7, 2010)

She is absolutely gorgeous, I like her quite a lot!

I have to agree. As she ages, and fills out, I think you will be very happy with the 'end product'.


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

Lera is lunging so much better now. She, like our other horses, lunges better without a line. She would be great on a line if we could work out the kinks in her turning around. She wants to turn away from me instead of turning in toward me.
Anyway, I tacked her up today with the saddle and she was wonderful. She stood for the most part, a little moving every now and then, but it wasn't spooking. It was more like "oh look! What's over there?" -Walks away-
I just told her to woah and stand and she did. She took the saddle like a pro. I had all three of them on her today. Mom's, my English saddle, and my new TexTan. The TexTan fits her the best, even though she isn't a wide horse. I cinched her up and everything and she didn't even care. I flopped the stirrups, put weight in them, jerked them to make a lot of noise, pulled on them, put my hand in and jumped up and down. She just stood there with a look on her face like, "...why?" I dare say she behaved better than Smoke, lol. She still needs to be spook proof, but that's mostly in the sound department. She doesn't freak out, just jumps a little. I'll need to get a tarp after her, and some plastic bags.
Anyway, with the saddle on I lunged a little, we walked around and I took her outside. She didn't pay much attention to it at all. I would have tried for the bridle, but I don't have a starter bit for her, unless a regular O-Ring snaffle would work. I have a sweet iron O-Ring and a thick Egg Butt snaffle. I really don't know what I should do as far as starting in the bit/bridle department, so any advice there would be welcomed.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Usually just a Dee ring or o-ring works best for young horses, English or western. As the horse ages and becomes more responsive and understanding, you can switch to bits that cater more to your style of riding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

Alright, I think that is what I'll do then. Thank you.


----------



## OhSoAppy (Jun 7, 2010)

Sounds like a sweet girl. 

I agree on the O-Ring...that should work just fine for now. 

Have you had her teeth checked? Since you are bitting her up, I would go ahead and do that if you haven't already. Just to prevent any uncomfortable experiences for her so early on!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

O-ring would be fine in regard to bit. 

Sounds like she is doing really well for you!!! Can't wait to hear how her color tests come out!


----------



## BexnDelta (Jun 6, 2010)

Are you planning to show her? coz she isnt the best show material ill post pics of my appy mare she has been to horse of the year she was an eventer and all sorts and she is registered and is 15hh


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

> Are you planning to show her? coz she isn't the best show material


*Who? **I hope your not talking about someone else's horse. >.>*
*I believe any horse can show, they dont have to be pretty or have good conformation. *


​


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh I love her - Especially this pic:










She looks a LOT like an appy filly I nearly bought a year or two ago - Almost the exact same build.

She should mature into a lovely mare - What a good bargain!


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

benxdelta, 
I am not sure what you are judging this filly on, especially since none of us except the OP hasd seen her move, and she is not yet trained, so her talent for any specific discipline is undiscovered. If she moves anything like her sire/sire's line, she should show just fine, especially in classes like Hunter in Hand where that type of movement is part of the judging. She would probably not win at higher levels in Appalossa halter classes, as she is not built the way a current winning halter horse is, but then your horse you posted pictures of (who looks cute and according to you is great in eventing) would also not be competitive in higher level Appaloosa halter classes. Thats not saying either horse is not/would not be great in a particular other area-- there are different types of Appaloosas and various different disciplines and classes they can be trained for and shown in, and what wins in one might not win in another.


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you for your compliments everyone.

BenXDelta: Thank you for insulting my horse while simultaneously bragging about your own. Good horse people don't do that.


----------



## BexnDelta (Jun 6, 2010)

Shes very finely built.


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

She's bred to be built that way. Her granddam was a Thoroughbred. You also have to take into consideration the fact that she is not done growing yet. She will fill out and thicken up, not as much as my Quarter Horses, but then again she isn't supposed to.

On a side note: I wouldn't want to show that mare of yours either, especially not in Halter with that head of hers.

Our horses have two separate builds for two separate purposes.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Phantom, I think your new girl is quite pretty. I too love the photo that Wild_spot re-posted above.
I can not wait to see her as she grows and fills out.




BexnDelta said:


> Shes very finely built.


When I first read this post I was thinking, "now I am confused, first bexndelta says the horse is not show worthy and then she says the horse is nicely built". 
I thought she meant finely as in good quality. :lol:
She means delicate, hu?


I do not think she is overly delicate. She is pretty. She is not coarse. She is built like the average horse (on a delicate to chunk scale).



Phantom Legacy said:


> Good horse people don't do that.


I agree!

Let me add that if you (bexndelta, not phantom) are going to point out faults in the mare, point them out. A blanket statement that she is not show worthy really does not mean much to anyone.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I think she is absolutely adorable. I love her coloring and her head! Good luck with her. Have you thought about trying a bitless bridle, that's what I am starting Hunter in.


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you Alwaysbehind. I'll be sure to share pictures of her as she matures. I'm excited to see how she turns out as well.

Hunter65: I have no experience with bitless, but I will check at my boarding barn to see if anyone there does and that'll be something else to think about. I've also heard of people training a horse to ride in only a rope halter, and not starting with the bridle until they are proficient with the rope.
I'm not entirely sure how that would work either, but I'm scoping my options anyway.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Phantom Legacy said:


> Thank you Alwaysbehind. I'll be sure to share pictures of her as she matures. I'm excited to see how she turns out as well.
> 
> Hunter65: I have no experience with bitless, but I will check at my boarding barn to see if anyone there does and that'll be something else to think about. I've also heard of people training a horse to ride in only a rope halter, and not starting with the bridle until they are proficient with the rope.
> I'm not entirely sure how that would work either, but I'm scoping my options anyway.



That is actually how my trainer started Hunter, we aren't riding him very often or for very long at a time. I tried the bitless on him last week for the first time and he responded awesomely, that's him in the bitless in my avatar. It's called a Barefoot bitless. Here is a link The Barefoot-Finally a better treeless saddle!


----------



## cindijo (Jul 2, 2010)

*she's cute*

hi, i think your little girl is cute. i've owned a lot of appys, even had a foundation stud. it looks to me like i can see a lot of 1/4 horse mixed in-from what i read, the 1/4 horse judges also judged the appy shows way back when, and they loved their 1/4 horses, so the horses that were built more like 1/4's won. and so, alot of 1/4 blood got crossed in. (also tb and arab) i've seen and owned a few appys that had the real suitcase head-that was o.k. cause that is more typical of the breed . imo. some of the appys can tend to look bug eyed and your little girl doesn't. don't sweat the :evil: angry person with the mean remark, looking at the spelling it was most likely a kid. I think you should enjoy your girl-i am guessing you got a bargain from your writing-i don't see a perfect conformation, nor do i see a bad one. I've seen some pretty expensive horses that have major flaws. it looks like she has a good build, great attitude and color to boot-how could you go wrong? you go girl:wink:


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you very much for what you have said. I really appreciate it. I love my girl, and I am so glad I bought her. She has a wonderful personality and just loves attention. I didn't get a chance to update before now because we've been in the process of moving, and it took a while for us to get the internet up and running again.
Lera had her first ride not long ago. It was only her third time being tacked up as well. The people at the barn were shocked to see me throw(literally throw, since it is quite heavy) the saddle up on her back and see she didn't move a muscle.
Paul(trainer), came to help me as far as mounting and the actual riding. It would be the first time she's ever had someone on her back, so we were being safe. At first it was just putting pressure in the stirrups, putting a foot in and hopping around. Then I stood in the stirrup, leaned over and was patting her other side, kind of flopping my arm on her. Then we walked around like that for a minute or two, and finally I swung my leg over and kicked out my stirrup. I'm better at riding in that saddle without them anyway.
Not once did she spook, kick, buck, rear, bolt...nothing. She just listened. We didn't use a bridle on her, just her usual halter. She seemed to do just fine in it, as she just hasn't gotten used to a bit yet.
Our session lasted about thirty minutes, and by that time she was moving forward, going in either direction on cue, and giving me no trouble. We just walked around the arena for a while, and I was very proud of her. We still need to work on her woah a bit more, but she'll get it. It's not like she takes off, she just keeps on walking.
I love my little girl, even though she's actually quite a big girl. 
And eventually down the road she is going to become good friends with my stud. If they produce one baby, I'll be happy, and it'll be mine forever.


----------



## Broski1984 (May 28, 2010)

Beautiful mare, Phantom; I'd of bought her simply for the color and general image (and her temperment), over her being an Appy, though, as I preffer the "hippo-headed, short-tailed" apps when it comes to that, and probably wouldn't of even considered her an "appy".

Not that she isn't one! I'm just saying, I like her as a horse, although she isn't my style of app.

I personally wouldn't of bought her, but I'm not looking for another project horse, and I don't _need_ another horse, period. I'd of been interested in her if I _was_ looking for a project horse.

How much did you pay, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, I certainly didn't buy her for her personality, not exactly anyway. She was a little crazy that day. We put her in a stall after I bought her and she went to jump out and ended up going through it. All the horses were acting nuts though, and she'd never been away from home or her mother(who was also in the sale). So I cannot really blame her, but either way I still took a chance on her, and there was another guy who really wanted her, so I got his information just in case I decided I didn't need a crazy horse.

I like all of the Appaloosas, but I'm not really into the tall and lanky TB look. She is halter bred, so hopefully she fills out like her mom. The two looked identical, with the only difference being that Lera has solid skin on her face instead of all the freckles. I'll love her no matter what though, and another reason I bought her was because of her bloodlines. Traditional appy or not, she was still bred exceptionally well, which seems to be hard to find in Appaloosas these days.

When all was said and done, it ended up being less than $300.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

I have nothing constructive to say, except:

- I think your filly is adorable
- I wish you the best of luck with her
- out of thousands of threads I have read on this forum, this is the very first one where someone would jump out of the blue, bite the OP's butt and leave. 

What the heck was that o.0 There were people around, studying OP's pictures, saying pro's and con's, noticing flaws, and then someone jumps and writes in an English that would've thrown me right out of school - an I'm not even native english! - something like "lolol i'm so pro and ur horse is ugleh"

Bad troll. Bad.


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you inaclick, but I'm slowly getting used to it. I'm finding that no matter where I post my horses, there are always a couple of people who have something extremely negative to say about them for one reason or another.


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

Well I got her color test results back today. She does not carry the gray gene, so I can now breathe a great sigh of relief. I didn't get her tested for the bay gene at this time, since I wasn't as concerned about that as I was the gray. When I get the extra funds I'll be sure to send that test in, but I can afford to wait a while. I only want that test done so I can predict breeding outcomes with my stud, which I'm not planning to do for a while. He is a homozygous black grullo roan, and if Lera doesn't carry the bay gene, they can produce one of only four colors: Black, Grullo, Grullo Roan, Blue Roan. That added to Lera's patterning. If she does carry agouti though, I won't be disappointed. Appy's are beautiful no matter what their base color is, and getting a bay dun Appy would be beautiful.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

She is a bit gangly at this stage, but her overal conformation is pretty good. Her withers line up rather nicely with the point of her croup & her back isn't too hollow. Her legs all look good & although she could use a bit more muscling on her hindquarters they seem to have a good amount of slope to them. Once she fills out, i think you'll have one great looking mare!
I'm not a _huge _Appy fan myself (the eyes freak me out lol), but she's got no mottling around them or her muzzle which is very nice. Her hooves also aren't striped which is usually a big trait in Appaloosas. 
I owned a purebred Appy gelding a few years ago & the only reason he was eligible for registration was because he had 1 wall-eye (not even both!) mottled skin & striped hooves. Apart from those 3 traits, he didn't have a spot on him.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

dedebird said:


> well.. i knew the best appaloosa in the world but... I don't know much about them but i have got to tell you that appy is a little ugly hehe sorry just my opinion


I edited this post to remove text speak and fix spelling errors. I left the comment regarding the fillies looks because so many people have already responded to it. A wise man once told me that beauty is in the eye of the beholder. He was right. There is also a saying, if you can't say anything nice, then you shouldn't say anything at all.

I have to agree with the majority. It's a cute little appy.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

I think she is wonderful looking  What a sweet looking filly.


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

For a while now I have pondered whether or not I should sell Lera. She is a beautiful filly, and so friendly, but now that we've moved it has become increasingly difficult to work with her. We don't have a roundpen, and probably won't have one until next spring or summer. I don't want her just sitting there and getting worse until then. I think she could be a wonderful show horse, maybe not top of the line, but a show horse nonetheless. She is built very well, has an awesome pedigree, and is a beautiful mover...not to mention she's cute. I just don't have access to the facilities that used to when I started working with her, and I just don't see myself being able to do anything with her. I'm completely on my own here. I love getting advice from everyone on the forum, but reading the words and actually having someone in front of you showing you how to do things are completely different. I would love to have someone help me train her, or take her somewhere for training, but I can't afford that right now. She deserves more than what I can give her, and there is just no sense in me keeping her here without a job to give her.
So now I have come to the decision that I am going to offer her for sale or free lease. I don't think anyone is going to lease her, but it is worth a try. The problem I am running into right now is how much to offer her for. Not to mention her grandsire who is DreamFinder. I know for a fact she would be an easy horse to train if someone had the room and facilities to do so. She is such a wonderful horse, and it truly kills me to think of selling her, but I don't feel I have a choice. I am in no hurry to sell her for a quick buck, so if I have to keep her for a while to get a good price for her, I will. More than anything, though, I just want her to go to a great home.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

She's not my cup of tea, but I wish you the best of luck with her! What are your plans?


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

She is a pretty girl. I feel for you wanting to sell right now with the way the horse market is. I know in our area horses of her quality are being given away. My friend recently was given a lovely black TWH mare. Folks around here are even finding it hard to give them away. Someone I know works for a private rescue and they are euthanizing because they can't place lots of them in foster or long term suitable homes. It's sad. I got my gelding for $200 and he isn't ugly, lovely disposition, papered and registered, did I mention I love him LOL 
Good luck with selling her. Have you thought about maybe working a long temr board with someone close by? Maybe a private farm? It doesn't hurt to ask. My gelding gets 3 days a week to run a 12 acre pasture for free because I asked.


----------



## Tayler (Sep 27, 2010)

well i own both quarter horses and appys. Not much of a difference really besides color... I think you app looks like he has potential


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

I think I am going to keep her. It's not like we can't afford to take care of her or anything, so that isn't a problem. Also, I've decided I am going to school to become a professional horse trainer. While I will mainly be working with my stud, I feel I could work with her as well and we can both learn from one another.


----------

